# Frage nach Seriösität



## ablogo (25 Oktober 2010)

Kennt jemand die Seite  [noparse]www.schuldtitel-online.com[/noparse]  und ist sie seriös???

Hinzergrund: Ich habe für jemanden nämlich einen Titel seit 10 Jahren und würde den gerne verkaufen...

Kennt jemand seriöse seiten im internet, wo man so einen gerichtlichen Titel verkaufen kann?

Vielen Dank
und Grüße


----------



## Heiko (4 November 2010)

*AW: Frage nach Seriösität*

Wieso ziehst Du den Titel nicht bei dem Schuldner ein?


----------



## passer (4 November 2010)

*AW: Frage nach Seriösität*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wieso ziehst Du den Titel nicht bei dem Schuldner ein?



Wie war das noch mit dem nackten Kaiser 
den man nicht in die Tasche greifen kann ?:smile:


----------



## Hippo (4 November 2010)

*AW: Frage nach Seriösität*

Ob Du SO einen Titel aber gut verkauft kriegst ... 
... wage ich zu bezweifeln


----------



## Heiko (4 November 2010)

*AW: Frage nach Seriösität*



passer schrieb:


> Wie war das noch mit dem nackten Kaiser
> den man nicht in die Tasche greifen kann ?:smile:


Wenn Du jemanden suchst, der Dir Geld schenkt, dann mußt Du Dich in die Fußgängerzone setzen...


----------



## passer (4 November 2010)

*AW: Frage nach Seriösität*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wenn Du jemanden suchst, der Dir Geld schenkt, dann mußt Du Dich in die Fußgängerzone setzen...



Oft ist es so das nix mehr zu holen ist und weitere Maßnahmen nur weiteres Geld kosten,bzw der Schuldner dann die Restbefreiung beantragt.


----------



## Heiko (4 November 2010)

*AW: Frage nach Seriösität*

Und wer soll Dir für den faulen Titel noch was bezahlen?


----------



## ablogo (8 November 2010)

*AW: Frage nach Seriösität*

Wieso fauler Titel - was soll das denn ? Ein Titel ist 30 Jahr gültig und kann verlängert werden. Abgesehen, dass "Titel zu verkaufen" gar nicht so unüblich ist- und außerdem war  DAS nicht meine Frage- ich wollte nur wissen ob jemand die Seite www.schuldtitel-online.com  kennt und ob sie seriös ist
Trotzdem Danke

Nette Grüße


----------



## Hippo (8 November 2010)

*AW: Frage nach Seriösität*

Deine Grundfrage war/ist aber relativ obsolet.
Du bietest einen Titel über - sagen wir mal 20.000.- an und der Aufkäufer prüft den Titel, stellt fest daß schon 5 Pfändungen, 3 EVs gelaufen sind und der Schuldner in H IV oder Grundsicherung ist ...
Meinst Du daß Du da noch einen nennenswerten Geldbetrag bekommst?
Der bietet Dir wegen mir noch 500.- an
Das kannst Du dann annehmen oder bleiben lassen
Ich glaube nicht daß der Anbieter (egal welcher) viele Möglichkeiten hat einen Titel mit Bescheißen rechtswirksam zu übernehmen. Eher besch...... äh schätzen sie den Wert eines Titels zu gering ein und ziehen den Anbieter damit über den Tisch.
Das war es, was Dir die Poster sagen wollten.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 November 2010)

*AW: Frage nach Seriösität*

Danke

Gruß


----------



## ms 59 (29 Juni 2017)

ein Kredithai, nimmt alles auf versucht alles, Finger weg


----------



## jupp11 (29 Juni 2017)

Scheint aber seit über acht Jahren  ungestört den Geschäften nachgehen zu können....

( der Thread  ist sieben Jahre alt )


----------

